# Clippers sign Ronny Turiaf to one-year deal



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES -- The Los Angeles Clippers and free-agent Ronny Turiaf have agreed to a one-year, veteran’s minimum contract worth $1.146 million, said NBA executives who were not authorized to speak publicly on the matter.
> 
> Turiaf, a 6-10, 245-pounder, will be a backup power forward and center for the Clippers.
> 
> ...


http://www.bostonherald.com/sports/...icleid=1061148643&srvc=sports&position=recent


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Good, cheap roster filler. They might still need one more big.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This sucks. The Heat go from favorites to repeat, to this.....

Ronny is obviously just after the money. Now the Heat are screwed and it will be a miracle if they even make the finals next year without him. 


What a traitor.


----------

